# How to AVOID getting a "Further Medicals Referred" situation



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

After reading about many people getting their grants without having their medicals referred (and thus enduring another 2-3 month wait!), I was wondering if there are few tips that future applicants can observe while doing their medicals. 

I realize that any serious or worrying condition that might put a burden on Australias finances once a person migrates automatically means the medicals WILL be referred. But what about people who have had normal health all their lives apart from the usual sickness like common cold, slight BP or cholesterol or childhood diseases like chicken pox etc ..how can such people avoid getting their medical results referred?

Are there any pointers or things to avoid saying or doing during the medicals? Maybe the people who got their grants without getting their medicals referred will be the best persons to answer this


----------



## coblos (Oct 16, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> After reading about many people getting their grants without having their medicals referred (and thus enduring another 2-3 month wait!), I was wondering if there are few tips that future applicants can observe while doing their medicals.
> 
> I realize that any serious or worrying condition that might put a burden on Australias finances once a person migrates automatically means the medicals WILL be referred. But what about people who have had normal health all their lives apart from the usual sickness like common cold, slight BP or cholesterol or childhood diseases like chicken pox etc ..how can such people avoid getting their medical results referred?
> 
> Are there any pointers or things to avoid saying or doing during the medicals? Maybe the people who got their grants without getting their medicals referred will be the best persons to answer this


Mine was also referred although there's no problem at all (the doctor said this).
Maybe it's because our country of origin is a high risk country.
See here: Assessment of Health Examination Results
Maybe some people got referred because of some "unusual but not serious" problem in the health exam result..
My radiologist took my x-ray photos two time because she thought the first was a little out of frame..
She said australian was very strict on health exam result...
Well hope you won't fall in the trap


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

You really can't avoid it. I've seen tons of people 100% fit and healthy be refered for months. I think often it may not even be refered they just don't update the online system because all medicals must be approved by the medical officers not CO who has no idea about medical issues or what your xray results mean. Its just there are so many applicants it takes time.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Coblos I don't think it is about coming from a high-risk country as such. Many such applicants have got through without being referred ..thanks for that link though 

Shel I don't think ALL medicals need to be approved by the medical officers. As per the link Assessment of Health Examination Results that coblos also shared above, there is this category of applicants who fall under "Local Clearance" and that is cleared straightaway by the CO. I wonder what it takes to fall in this category


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

As I understand local clearance is when the CO can finalize your meds and this should be the case when the panel doctor give you A rating. But it seems that even with A rating sometimes meds are referred. 
What I would like to understand is how they chose who's meds to be referred and who's to be cleared by the CO.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

fivetd said:


> As I understand local clearance is when the CO can finalize your meds and this should be the case when the panel doctor give you A rating. But it seems that even with A rating sometimes meds are referred.
> What I would like to understand is how they chose who's meds to be referred and who's to be cleared by the CO.


Yes, you summed up my question actually...how do they choose who to be referred? If we knew that, PERHAPS we could be proactive/be prepared during the medicals and avoid such a scenario


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont think there is any way of knowing, one CO personal opinions on why one medical should be referred and the other not will always be a mystery! 

I think it would be difficult for most to get A rate medicals anyway. You need to be 100% fit and healthy, not over or under weight, no spectacles and perfect hearing. Never had any medical complaints or operations in the past. 

And the guessing games they make from things on xrays is always difficult especially when from people in HR countries.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> I dont think there is any way of knowing, one CO personal opinions on why one medical should be referred and the other not will always be a mystery!
> 
> I think it would be difficult for most to get A rate medicals anyway. You need to be 100% fit and healthy, not over or under weight, no spectacles and perfect hearing. Never had any medical complaints or operations in the past.
> 
> And the guessing games they make from things on xrays is always difficult especially when from people in HR countries.


Yikes! I didn't realize even wearing spectacles would mean missing out on A rate medicals...lol. I am most definitely not going to get an A grade then :boxing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Only if your eyesight is particually bad. You wouldn't think it could cause a B grade but they assume if eyesight is very bad it could deterioate. If your eyes are not real bad I wouldn't worry. 

BUT did you see my sticky post regarding migrants with disabilities? Doesn't effect you not having a major medical conditions but the new rules means it should be easier for everyone with more decisions being taken locally.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr asked me if I had jaundice, I said yes it was like 15 years back and they told me to go for additional jaundice test, would that put me into B grade or below?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Possibly which would mean you wait longer but shouldn't effect if you get the visa. Jaundice is not a serious illness, wouldn't cause cost to australia and is easily treated. I actully wonder if it would even make you catagory B. Hope you have started on some vitimans.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> Possibly which would mean you wait longer but shouldn't effect if you get the visa. Jaundice is not a serious illness, wouldn't cause cost to australia and is easily treated. I actully wonder if it would even make you catagory B. Hope you have started on some vitimans.


Thanks Shel, I was diagnosed 15 years back and completely cured now.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Thanks Shel, I was diagnosed 15 years back and completely cured now.


So it didn't matter to the doctor that you had it 15 years back...you still had to take the jaundice test? I wonder what other diseases fall into this category and if they would require additional testing even after say 5-10-15 years?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

If you told them you had once had TB and didnt appear fit and healthy or the xray showed shadows etc they would want testing even if you said you had it 20yrs ago. 

The panel doctor probably asked if he had jaundice because he could see it in him. It is very easy to get if you are not eating correctly, not getting the right exercise etc. Simple signs are yellowing of the skin and eye whites, weight loss, appearing gaunt due to weight loss etc. So it may be that it has come back for the poster. But it is not a major issue and is easily treated. 

They wouldnt want testing for most things you had years ago unless you were showing signs you might still have it.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Yikes! I didn't realize even wearing spectacles would mean missing out on A rate medicals...lol. I am most definitely not going to get an A grade then :boxing:



Wearing spectacles shouldn't matter as long as it can be corrected using glasses/lens. When you go for medical examination, the doctor will ask you to read letters on the test chart with your lens/specs on. If you can read even one or two letters in the last line, he will mention it as 6/6, donno what exactly it means. Trust me, it is very simple

Also, the below link should give you more details on some of the tests:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

I received my visa after about 14 days from the day the hospital guys uploaded my reports.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Wearing spectacles shouldn't matter as long as it can be corrected using glasses/lens. When you go for medical examination, the doctor will ask you to read letters on the test chart with your lens/specs on. If you can read even one or two letters in the last line, he will mention it as 6/6, donno what exactly it means. Trust me, it is very simple
> 
> Also, the below link should give you more details on some of the tests:
> 
> ...


Oh nice...looks like you were one of the lucky few who escaped. I wonder what percentage of people get "referred" as such...going by the posts it must be close to 80% I reckon?


----------



## shruti123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,

3 years back I had pleural effusion, which was caused due to Tuberculosis bacteria. I took the medication for 8 months and was completely treated. There are no scars in my pleural effusion, only the cp angle is slightly blunt on one side in the xray. I did not hide any facts and stated in my medical form.

I underwent the test on 20 April and my meds were uploaded on 25th April saying that no further tests are required and the link for medical went off.

But still CO has not contacted me, is it possible that my meds are referred? From my account everything looks normal, "no health checks required....blah blah blah" the health document status is "received".

Please suggest from your experience.

Thanks in anticipation...


----------

